# WUHAN | Hankou Mark | 230m | 44 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developers: Poly Real Estate CHINA POLY GROUP CORPORATION > Business > Real Estate + Changtou Real Estate



中国轻工业武汉设计工程有限责任公司





















By 太阳黑子


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-18 by curryliu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-31 by curryliu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-11 by curryliu


----------

